# I quit Uber, here is a Youtube video I made of why and the Email I sent Uber



## steveh552

To whom it may concern,
My name is XXX. I wanted to write and express to you why I have chosen to leave Uber Columbus and turn in my iPhone. When I read the ad's on Craigslist for Uber seeking drivers, I was drawn to the $1100 a week that was listed. Knowing that I only wanted to work part-time, I took that number in half and that was my expectation. I went out, spent several hours in Columbus and on some days, even after being out in the busy areas for 9 hours only have gotten 3 rides for under $25 bucks total. As you can see, that makes it really not worth it. I do not live in Columbus but commute there for work, I have a job in Columbus so some days I would work sometimes 8-9 hours before I had to go to my real job, which made for long days and little reward, and some of that time was during surge pricing.

There are a few other deciding factors in which I must explain why I am leaving. I had intended to stay and just work when I can, making a few bucks here and there is better than no money, but I have to feel that the compensation is fair, and with the new lowering of rates this past week I do not see it as fair. I have had more $5.00 rides which in reality is only $3.20 after Uber gets its $1,00 safe rider fee (which goes to what? I have to pay for background check and vehicle inspection due to Columbus regs) and also the 20%. In some cases, I drove for 10 minutes or more to pick up a ride that turned into a $5.00 ride, which is not worth my time. Also, I find Ubers advertising to be deceptive. Uber advertises that partners have no monthly fee, but in reality there is a fee. I am required to use your iPhone and your charging me $10 a week/$40 a month for its use, on top of the safe rider fee, on top of the 20%. If there was more of a use than just the Uber network it maybe worth it, but if I have to call/text a rider for any reason I have to use my own phone, so in reality I am paying 2 phone bills a month when with for example Lyft I only need one. I would much rather use my own personal phone, which has a bigger screen, and a much faster data network which would get me directions/navigation much faster to the client over your iPhone which the navigation cuts out and the screen flickers and on a few occasions froze and I could not end a ride and had to spend time with the client waiting for the ride to end. I think the driver app should be updated to show the driver exactly what they are getting paid, when the driver sees a ride and it says $45.00, it really should say $35 as that is what the driver is getting, also I think if the rider enters a destination into the app, the driver should be able to see it before arriving, because if I am 20 minutes away and get a ping and its a $5.00 ride, why would I drive there? I think the continuous lowering of fares that I have read about is a huge mistake. Iv never had a rider complain that Uber was expensive, they actually usually tell me they would pay more for the service because the drivers are clean, the cars are clean and its a much better experience than a cab, so why short change the drivers? Also, tipping, Uber does not support it yet the competitors do. I have passengers all the time telling me they would tip me if they could but Uber does not allow it in their app, that is costing me money that the riders are willing to give because they are happy with the service but they have no way to give it to me. I also find it crazy that a rider can request a ride, driver show up, click arrive and then the rider click cancel ride and the rider not be charged, that happened to me a couple of times. If a driver shows before they cancel, they should pay the fee for that.

Finally the final reason is the city of Columbus licensing regulations. I have to pay for a car inspection (yet Uber says the safe rider fee goes towards that partly) and another background check (which again safe rider fee covers according to uber, but with my current full-time job, I have about as strict as a background check as one can get) and a license in order to drive in Columbus. With inspection and everything that is $100 out of my pocket, or if you look at my last invoice, Id only net $35 bucks if I paid for the license. I understand Uber is going to give those completing it before X date X amount of dollars but Uber is requiring those drivers to have 150 rides in a month, might be easy for some, but those of us working regular full-time jobs would have a very hard time doing so.

In closing, I have enjoyed my time driving for Uber, I met some really great people in my short time driving, I met some interesting people was paid for doing so. But the compensation, after Ubers Fees, plus gas and taxes really has me breaking even and not making it worth my time as I am working for free. If Uber would consider paying the licensing cost for the drivers and either change the fares or lowering the Uber commissions, plus making it honest advertising as Uber gets much more than 20% per ride when you fact in the safe rider fee and data connection fee then I would consider coming back and I would be able to promote the business. Right now, I have to refer people to Lyft, who gives the drivers a good wage, who does not charge extra fees and who seems to value the drivers. I do not drive for Lyft nor do I plan to, but I do suggest my friends use them when they ask who I would use.


----------



## Baron VonStudley

You put a ton of effort and thought into this. Can't fault your personal decision. I will ride it out because I think it will all settle and since Cbus has the licensing hoops to jump through some drivers will be gone


----------



## steveh552

So I just got a call (second one of the day) from uber. They said they listened to my audio blog, and that they took note, that they re-read my email, the response I got from them yesterday was unacceptable and that the supervisor is dealing with that person. I explained more in depth of my thoughts, and basically he said they are listening and hoping to have some positive changes soon. He said the ridership has grown in the last week 30%, they are taking that as a sign the rate decrease is working, I am seeing it as college kids are coming back and needing rides. Also said they are beta testing an app so drivers can sue their own phone like Lyft. All in all, it was not a productive call, he seemed annoyed when I tried to tell him the reasons for people being unhappy, said they are hearing it but there is only so much the company can do. I stressed how I felt the $10/week data charge was total BS and made them lying when it came out to drivers not having to pay to be drivers, plus the $1.00 fee. 

Oh, I read that the insurance policy they have only covers a driver if the drivers own policy does not cover it or refuses the claim, he is telling me Ubers policy is a primary not relying on the drivers policy at all.


----------



## Baron VonStudley

Columbus requires primary insurance coverage so no matter what you read there, it is primary in Columbus anytime you are in active ride mode. the backup insurance is when yours does not cover it yes. It is still a scary thing because not only will you not be able to drive as they will deactivate you, but you will probably be dropped from your personal insurance. I will hope that a hybrid coverage is possible sooner than later


----------



## steveh552

I had read Uber's policy and it says it is secondary, that is what I went by and glad in the short time I was driving I was not in an accident. Face it, we all know that if our insurance does not know we are doing p2p transportation we are not being honest with the insurance company and it could be considered insurance fraud for not having commercial policy.


----------



## chi1cabby

steveh552 said:


> So I just got a call (second one of the day) from uber. They said they listened to my audio blog, and that they took note, that they re-read my email, the response I got from them yesterday was unacceptable and that the supervisor is dealing with that person. I explained more in depth of my thoughts, and basically he said they are listening and hoping to have some positive changes soon. He said the ridership has grown in the last week 30%, they are taking that as a sign the rate decrease is working, I am seeing it as college kids are coming back and needing rides. Also said they are beta testing an app so drivers can sue their own phone like Lyft. All in all, it was not a productive call, he seemed annoyed when I tried to tell him the reasons for people being unhappy, said they are hearing it but there is only so much the company can do. I stressed how I felt the $10/week data charge was total BS and made them lying when it came out to drivers not having to pay to be drivers, plus the $1.00 fee.
> 
> Oh, I read that the insurance policy they have only covers a driver if the drivers own policy does not cover it or refuses the claim, he is telling me Ubers policy is a primary not relying on the drivers policy at all.


Steve that was a very balanced video you made, and very thoughtful email you wrote to Uber! Uber is not about to change its policies, procedures and practices any time soon. But more drivers plainly and honestly speaking about they're experiences in dealing with the company are the only way it will ever happen.
I have posted the link to this thread in three other drivers' groups. Thank you and all the best going forward. I'm sure you'll be a around on this forum...


----------



## steveh552

Thanks for the support. I think Uber is a great idea for the consumer, bad for the driver. I admit, I was fooled, I expected to get in there and be making decent money. I fell for the lines they gave hook line and sinker, did not know of this board until just the other day. While it may get better, and if it does, I may consider going back, I think it will get worse before it gets better. Its going to take drivers refusing to work for them get the point, but then you have Lyft to pick up the slack.


----------



## SunSmith

I drive for both, rates are comparable. However, with Lyft I get tips, which makes it more cost effective for me. Wish there were more Lyft users....


----------



## chi1cabby

steveh552 said:


> Thanks for the support. I think Uber is a great idea for the consumer, bad for the driver. I admit, I was fooled, I expected to get in there and be making decent money. I fell for the lines they gave hook line and sinker, did not know of this board until just the other day. While it may get better, and if it does, I may consider going back, I think it will get worse before it gets better. Its going to take drivers refusing to work for them get the point, but then you have Lyft to pick up the slack.


I was going to say that you can always go back. Especially considering the fact you handled it like a gentleman! 
And personally think that these low rates are not sustainable, esp. in medium sized markets like Columbus...they will go back up within a couple of months.


----------



## chi1cabby

This thread should be posted on social media by ALL UberX drivers! It's an honest statement about the state of ride-sharing drivers, and Uber's underhanded way of treating their so called PARTNERS.


----------



## David Madrid

steveh552 said:


> To whom it may concern,
> My name is XXX. I wanted to write and express to you why I have chosen to leave Uber Columbus and turn in my iPhone. When I read the ad's on Craigslist for Uber seeking drivers, I was drawn to the $1100 a week that was listed. Knowing that I only wanted to work part-time, I took that number in half and that was my expectation. I went out, spent several hours in Columbus and on some days, even after being out in the busy areas for 9 hours only have gotten 3 rides for under $25 bucks total. As you can see, that makes it really not worth it. I do not live in Columbus but commute there for work, I have a job in Columbus so some days I would work sometimes 8-9 hours before I had to go to my real job, which made for long days and little reward, and some of that time was during surge pricing.
> 
> There are a few other deciding factors in which I must explain why I am leaving. I had intended to stay and just work when I can, making a few bucks here and there is better than no money, but I have to feel that the compensation is fair, and with the new lowering of rates this past week I do not see it as fair. I have had more $5.00 rides which in reality is only $3.20 after Uber gets its $1,00 safe rider fee (which goes to what? I have to pay for background check and vehicle inspection due to Columbus regs) and also the 20%. In some cases, I drove for 10 minutes or more to pick up a ride that turned into a $5.00 ride, which is not worth my time. Also, I find Ubers advertising to be deceptive. Uber advertises that partners have no monthly fee, but in reality there is a fee. I am required to use your iPhone and your charging me $10 a week/$40 a month for its use, on top of the safe rider fee, on top of the 20%. If there was more of a use than just the Uber network it maybe worth it, but if I have to call/text a rider for any reason I have to use my own phone, so in reality I am paying 2 phone bills a month when with for example Lyft I only need one. I would much rather use my own personal phone, which has a bigger screen, and a much faster data network which would get me directions/navigation much faster to the client over your iPhone which the navigation cuts out and the screen flickers and on a few occasions froze and I could not end a ride and had to spend time with the client waiting for the ride to end. I think the driver app should be updated to show the driver exactly what they are getting paid, when the driver sees a ride and it says $45.00, it really should say $35 as that is what the driver is getting, also I think if the rider enters a destination into the app, the driver should be able to see it before arriving, because if I am 20 minutes away and get a ping and its a $5.00 ride, why would I drive there? I think the continuous lowering of fares that I have read about is a huge mistake. Iv never had a rider complain that Uber was expensive, they actually usually tell me they would pay more for the service because the drivers are clean, the cars are clean and its a much better experience than a cab, so why short change the drivers? Also, tipping, Uber does not support it yet the competitors do. I have passengers all the time telling me they would tip me if they could but Uber does not allow it in their app, that is costing me money that the riders are willing to give because they are happy with the service but they have no way to give it to me. I also find it crazy that a rider can request a ride, driver show up, click arrive and then the rider click cancel ride and the rider not be charged, that happened to me a couple of times. If a driver shows before they cancel, they should pay the fee for that.
> 
> Finally the final reason is the city of Columbus licensing regulations. I have to pay for a car inspection (yet Uber says the safe rider fee goes towards that partly) and another background check (which again safe rider fee covers according to uber, but with my current full-time job, I have about as strict as a background check as one can get) and a license in order to drive in Columbus. With inspection and everything that is $100 out of my pocket, or if you look at my last invoice, Id only net $35 bucks if I paid for the license. I understand Uber is going to give those completing it before X date X amount of dollars but Uber is requiring those drivers to have 150 rides in a month, might be easy for some, but those of us working regular full-time jobs would have a very hard time doing so.
> 
> In closing, I have enjoyed my time driving for Uber, I met some really great people in my short time driving, I met some interesting people was paid for doing so. But the compensation, after Ubers Fees, plus gas and taxes really has me breaking even and not making it worth my time as I am working for free. If Uber would consider paying the licensing cost for the drivers and either change the fares or lowering the Uber commissions, plus making it honest advertising as Uber gets much more than 20% per ride when you fact in the safe rider fee and data connection fee then I would consider coming back and I would be able to promote the business. Right now, I have to refer people to Lyft, who gives the drivers a good wage, who does not charge extra fees and who seems to value the drivers. I do not drive for Lyft nor do I plan to, but I do suggest my friends use them when they ask who I would use.


Popcorn? ?


----------



## steveh552

chi1cabby said:


> This thread should be posted on social media by ALL UberX drivers! It's an honest statement about the state of ride-sharing drivers, and Uber's underhanded way of treating their so called PARTNERS.


Feel free to post wherever you like. If more drivers know, and get the picture, it may help change things for the better.


----------



## Jared Frasier

steveh552 said:


> To whom it may concern,
> My name is XXX. I wanted to write and express to you why I have chosen to leave Uber Columbus and turn in my iPhone. When I read the ad's on Craigslist for Uber seeking drivers, I was drawn to the $1100 a week that was listed. Knowing that I only wanted to work part-time, I took that number in half and that was my expectation. I went out, spent several hours in Columbus and on some days, even after being out in the busy areas for 9 hours only have gotten 3 rides for under $25 bucks total. As you can see, that makes it really not worth it. I do not live in Columbus but commute there for work, I have a job in Columbus so some days I would work sometimes 8-9 hours before I had to go to my real job, which made for long days and little reward, and some of that time was during surge pricing.
> 
> There are a few other deciding factors in which I must explain why I am leaving. I had intended to stay and just work when I can, making a few bucks here and there is better than no money, but I have to feel that the compensation is fair, and with the new lowering of rates this past week I do not see it as fair. I have had more $5.00 rides which in reality is only $3.20 after Uber gets its $1,00 safe rider fee (which goes to what? I have to pay for background check and vehicle inspection due to Columbus regs) and also the 20%. In some cases, I drove for 10 minutes or more to pick up a ride that turned into a $5.00 ride, which is not worth my time. Also, I find Ubers advertising to be deceptive. Uber advertises that partners have no monthly fee, but in reality there is a fee. I am required to use your iPhone and your charging me $10 a week/$40 a month for its use, on top of the safe rider fee, on top of the 20%. If there was more of a use than just the Uber network it maybe worth it, but if I have to call/text a rider for any reason I have to use my own phone, so in reality I am paying 2 phone bills a month when with for example Lyft I only need one. I would much rather use my own personal phone, which has a bigger screen, and a much faster data network which would get me directions/navigation much faster to the client over your iPhone which the navigation cuts out and the screen flickers and on a few occasions froze and I could not end a ride and had to spend time with the client waiting for the ride to end. I think the driver app should be updated to show the driver exactly what they are getting paid, when the driver sees a ride and it says $45.00, it really should say $35 as that is what the driver is getting, also I think if the rider enters a destination into the app, the driver should be able to see it before arriving, because if I am 20 minutes away and get a ping and its a $5.00 ride, why would I drive there? I think the continuous lowering of fares that I have read about is a huge mistake. Iv never had a rider complain that Uber was expensive, they actually usually tell me they would pay more for the service because the drivers are clean, the cars are clean and its a much better experience than a cab, so why short change the drivers? Also, tipping, Uber does not support it yet the competitors do. I have passengers all the time telling me they would tip me if they could but Uber does not allow it in their app, that is costing me money that the riders are willing to give because they are happy with the service but they have no way to give it to me. I also find it crazy that a rider can request a ride, driver show up, click arrive and then the rider click cancel ride and the rider not be charged, that happened to me a couple of times. If a driver shows before they cancel, they should pay the fee for that.
> 
> Finally the final reason is the city of Columbus licensing regulations. I have to pay for a car inspection (yet Uber says the safe rider fee goes towards that partly) and another background check (which again safe rider fee covers according to uber, but with my current full-time job, I have about as strict as a background check as one can get) and a license in order to drive in Columbus. With inspection and everything that is $100 out of my pocket, or if you look at my last invoice, Id only net $35 bucks if I paid for the license. I understand Uber is going to give those completing it before X date X amount of dollars but Uber is requiring those drivers to have 150 rides in a month, might be easy for some, but those of us working regular full-time jobs would have a very hard time doing so.
> 
> In closing, I have enjoyed my time driving for Uber, I met some really great people in my short time driving, I met some interesting people was paid for doing so. But the compensation, after Ubers Fees, plus gas and taxes really has me breaking even and not making it worth my time as I am working for free. If Uber would consider paying the licensing cost for the drivers and either change the fares or lowering the Uber commissions, plus making it honest advertising as Uber gets much more than 20% per ride when you fact in the safe rider fee and data connection fee then I would consider coming back and I would be able to promote the business. Right now, I have to refer people to Lyft, who gives the drivers a good wage, who does not charge extra fees and who seems to value the drivers. I do not drive for Lyft nor do I plan to, but I do suggest my friends use them when they ask who I would use.


----------



## Jared Frasier

You nailed it. I have the exact same complaints. Their business model is Walmart's. Pay the rank and file as low a rate as is possible and when they get wise, well there's always another fool out there. The customer comes first, even if they are some slimy low-life. We'll have a revolving door of drivers. We'll appeal to people's desire for a sense of freedom; the net/net is small.


----------



## CynH

steveh552 said:


> Thanks for the support. I think Uber is a great idea for the consumer, bad for the driver. I admit, I was fooled, I expected to get in there and be making decent money. I fell for the lines they gave hook line and sinker, did not know of this board until just the other day. While it may get better, and if it does, I may consider going back, I think it will get worse before it gets better. Its going to take drivers refusing to work for them get the point, but then you have Lyft to pick up the slack.


The idea of competition against Lyft..might just be counter productive..which gives Lyft the Biz..uh hello?... Big wigs spent so much investment..they need big returns..they keep reaching for more continents..when your base at home suffers..massive turnover will be end result. All ages fall for 40$ hr part...its usually an early age ..that u wake up


----------



## Denouber

Easy all drivers turn off your phone during surge they will listen!!!


----------

